# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Is it worth removing asbestos eaves, when replacing fascias?

## bjt

Hi, I'm looking into replacing gutters, and in doing so, replacing the fascia's - they have mostly rotted. 
The eaves are asbestos and the carpenter said it would be okay to leave them. 
However, one of the gutters recommended that the asbestos eaves be replaced, I think he said they would "bow" or not fit properly. 
But, I haven't been able to get onto any Asbestos removalists to even get a quote, they are too busy. 
Questions is, is it worthwhile replacing the eaves or just leaving them?  Is it true that they would "bow" or not fit properly? 
Or can I just leave them and replace the fascia's, as it may not be worth removing and disposing them.

----------


## intertd6

> Hi, I'm looking into replacing gutters, and in doing so, replacing the fascia's - they have mostly rotted. 
> The eaves are asbestos and the carpenter said it would be okay to leave them. 
> However, one of the gutters recommended that the asbestos eaves be replaced, I think he said they would "bow" or not fit properly. 
> But, I haven't been able to get onto any Asbestos removalists to even get a quote, they are too busy. 
> Questions is, is it worthwhile replacing the eaves or just leaving them?  Is it true that they would "bow" or not fit properly? 
> Or can I just leave them and replace the fascia's, as it may not be worth removing and disposing them.

  your carpenter is not very safety conscience The basic rule is if the asbestos sheeting is going to be disturbed then is should be removed. With what you are going to do the raw edge of the sheeting will be disturbed when the fascia is removed & then disturbed again when the new replacement is installed, you are not going to have a better chance of removal than during this fascia replacement.
regards inter

----------


## shauck

Totally agree you should remove it. How much needs to be removed? If it's a small amount, you may be able to do it yourself, following removal guidelines that you'll find on this site.

----------


## goldie1

The eaves lining fits into a slot in the back of the fascia so if the fascias have rotted the fibro could have 
bowed and dropped out of  the slot.  As intertd6 has said if asbestos has been disturbed it 
should be removed.

----------


## FrodoOne

> your carpenter is not very safety conscience The basic rule is if the asbestos sheeting is going to be disturbed then is should be removed. With what you are going to do the raw edge of the sheeting will be disturbed when the fascia is removed & then disturbed again when the new replacement is installed, you are not going to have a better chance of removal than during this fascia replacement.
> regards inter

  I am going to "stick my neck out" with my comments on the above. 
To quote the above, "The basic rule is if the asbestos sheeting is going to be disturbed then is should be removed." 
Disturbed means "cut" or "abraded" (rubbed).  If you are NOT going to do either of these activities there should be no problem. 
Existing asbestos - in the form of asbestos cement "sheeting" - contains a percentage of asbestos fibers as a strengthening agent - as is the steel reinforcing in concrete or the glass fibers in fiberglass/resin materials. Only if these asbestos fibers are released into the atmosphere and then breathed in could there be any problem. Hence, it is IMPERATIVE that any building activity does not release such fibers. 
Now, removing the "sheeting" containing the asbestos fibers has the risks of cutting/breaking/abrading the product concerned. 
While "_you are not going to have a better chance of removal than during this fascia replacement.",_ is this an important consideration?
You need to evaluate if removing this sheeting has greater risks than leaving it in place - with suitable precautions - while you replace the fascias. 
It will need to be determine if the rear profile of the replacement fascia is sufficiently equal to the the rear profile of the existing fascia to enable the fitting of this to the existing eves. 
In my opinion, it is most unlikely that any "bow" on the existing material when the existing fascia is removed could not easily be "unbowed" and fitted into the new fascia, if the rear profile is complaint with the original!
Since the carpenter is the person who will be doing the job of replacing the fascias, I would be inclined to accept his advice and let him do that job - and I would doubt that he "_ is not very safety conscience",_ since it is HE who will be doing the job and, therefore, it is HE who will be the person most at direct risk, if any. 
The guttering plumber can then do what else is necessary after the carpentry is a "fait accompli", without risk to himself or to anyone else.

----------


## Neptune

> Hi, I'm looking into replacing gutters, and in doing so, replacing the fascia's - they have mostly rotted.

  You might be able to use a fascia cover and not have to disturb the asbestos.  Facia Cover | Roofing Direct

----------


## intertd6

> I am going to "stick my neck out" with my comments on the above. 
> To quote the above, "The basic rule is if the asbestos sheeting is going to be disturbed then is should be removed." 
> Disturbed means "cut" or "abraded" (rubbed).  If you are NOT going to do either of these activities there should be no problem. 
> Existing asbestos - in the form of asbestos cement "sheeting" - contains a percentage of asbestos fibers as a strengthening agent - as is the steel reinforcing in concrete or the glass fibers in fiberglass/resin materials. Only if these asbestos fibers are released into the atmosphere and then breathed in could there be any problem. Hence, it is IMPERATIVE that any building activity does not release such fibers. 
> Now, removing the "sheeting" containing the asbestos fibers has the risks of cutting/breaking/abrading the product concerned. 
> While "_you are not going to have a better chance of removal than during this fascia replacement.",_ is this an important consideration?
> You need to evaluate if removing this sheeting has greater risks than leaving it in place - with suitable precautions - while you replace the fascias. 
> It will need to be determine if the rear profile of the replacement fascia is sufficiently equal to the the rear profile of the existing fascia to enable the fitting of this to the existing eves. 
> In my opinion, it is most unlikely that any "bow" on the existing material when the existing fascia is removed could not easily be "unbowed" and fitted into the new fascia, if the rear profile is complaint with the original!
> ...

  I don't know how much experience you have at installing eaves but generally when installing them the sheet edges are chipped, scraped & abraded a small amount, now if the fascia is to be removed that amount of AC will be released ( disturbed ) then also the fascia has to be removed somehow, if it's a tile roof then it could be pried off from the top with the first row of tiles removed & this process would also have a high chance of breaking & disturbing the AC sheet edges besides what was already trapped from the initial installation, if it was a sheet roof then it wouldn't be feasible to remove the roof sheets instead of the eaves sheets to pry of the fascia. Then when reinstalling the new fascia the AC sheet edges would definitely be chipped scraped & abraded a small amount, some have different descriptions for what disturbance means, the less safety conscience seem to have lower thresholds & I would do what I would consider absolutely safe for my family & children or anybody else.
regards inter

----------


## johnc

I'd replace, for the reasons Inter and others gave, the chances of pulling off the old fascia and replacing without disturbing some asbestos fibre are low. It actually isn't hard to remove the old sheets yourself but you do need to find out how to protect yourself and the area you work in. Essentially you punch through the nails and bring the sheets off whole. PPE, dust suppression and wrapping are essential.

----------


## phild01

Another consideration is that the old lining may not line up well with the new fascia's groove.  I would not assume what is there has the exact alignment of a new board, and so some general manipulation may be necessary.

----------


## Bloss

I'd be removing it. Victoria has a good site to help with this Asbestos in Victoria - asbestos.vic.gov.au and especially this page Homeowner removal - Asbestos AND READ THIS FIRST Dos and don'ts for working with asbestos - Asbestos  
So long as you do it well and use the right gear - all disposable - then it'll be OK.  
No-one else around when you are doing any removal either - unless they too are fully kitted up. And all doors windows etc closed of course.

----------


## Marc

Remove them. Of course taking the old rotted fascia out means breaking chipping, ripping and generally spreading asbestos fibre everywhere. If that is not bad enough, the carpenter wants to fit that rubbish back in the new fascia? 
Asbestos is brittle. Old asbestos is more so. Get rid of it and feel better about it. Now is the time when finally some council acknowledge the problem and wave the tip fees.

----------

